# Помогите опознать и оценить Weltmeister amigo



## talyon (1 Сен 2015)

Достался, можно сказать, в наследство. Сам не музыкант и аккордеон лежит без дела.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за модель и сколько он может стоить в полностью рабочем состоянии, и если: чуть-чуть пропускает мех, надо настроить, на двухголосом режиме на некоторых клавишах идет только один голос? Отвозил его к мастеру. Это то, что  он выявил. Сказал что проблемы не критичные и решаемы вполне.
Как лучше продавать, - починив или описав дефекты? 

Спасибо за помощь.


----------



## vev (1 Сен 2015)

На нем же написано: Weltmeister Amigo, 7/8, 4-х голосный. Продавайте как есть. Если состояние реально хорошее, то 15-20тр можно получить. Я бы не мучился с ремонтом, особенно если Вы не профессионал. Оставьте это покупателю. Хотя подождать придется...  Товар не слишком ходовой, хотя, судя по фотографиям, состояние вполне пристойное


----------



## anuha1717 (8 Фев 2016)

Добрый день!
Помогите и мне тоже, пожалуйста! Тоже достался инструмент в наследство, пристраиваю, а расспросить уже не у кого((
http://s020.radikal.ru/i704/1602/28/6398d61956b7.jpg
http://s50.radikal.ru/i130/1602/cc/64e7bc766aae.jpg
http://s012.radikal.ru/i320/1602/3c/4c18ffa3e369.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i520/1602/7f/d3277115d542.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i417/1602/97/412a9aa1f198.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i510/1602/d3/d6096f2c7d80.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i526/1602/66/20971ce30ebb.jpg


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Фев 2016)

anuha1717 писал:


> Добрый день!
> Помогите и мне тоже, пожалуйста! Тоже достался инструмент в наследство, пристраиваю,


Всё там хорошо, кроме двух вещей. 1. Он трёхголосый и малорегистровый. 2. Он старый.

Однако сама по себе старость- не приговор. Если проводилось ТО с перезаливкой планок и прочими мероприятиями, если мастика не крошится, если всё что положено- работает и звучит, то можно ставить цену 10 тр.


----------

